# 100% Coconut Oil Dish Soap



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

I made a 100% coconut oil liquid soap (using Barb's LS recipe) to have for washing dishes. I diluted it with water and glycerin (so it wouldn't be quite so drying). It was about half water and half glycerin. I made it a couple of months ago and have just tried it. I have no bubbles, no suds of any kind. Does anyone know why? I expected the coconut oil to have lots of bubbles, maybe not very long-lived, but bubbles nonetheless. Did the glycerin squelch the bubbles? Any suggestions on how to make this more dish-friendly? Maybe less glycerin?

Thanks.
Elizabeth


----------

